# Sparta has a Forever Home



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Two weeks ago I wrote about the feral that I named Sparta. I was having a hard time getting him into a Rescue. Well, I ended up getting him into one and was sooo happy! They had him neutered the day after I took him, got him all his shots, dewormed and the whole works! 

Well, they wait a few weeks before they are actually put up for adoption. So it finally came around, and today was the first day he was up for adoption at a local Petsmart.

He was only shown for two hours before HE WAS ADOPTED!!!!  
I could not be more happy!! I am so happy I was able to find him a Forever Home!! He is so sweet I knew someone must want him!! Not to mention he is beautiful (and has an awesome name). I am just too happy for words about it all :lol: 

Here is a picture for those who dont remember his name or just never saw him before:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's great news!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's wonderful news! Someone got a beautiful cat.  Thank you for helping him.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Two hours before he was adopted, that is amazing!

Poor Shadow spent a whole adoption weekend and no one gave her a second look. Perhaps the fact she hid behind the litterbox the entire time had something to do with it. Her cage companion (CalicoBob, of course a calico/manx) was adopted the first day. I had hoped they would go together as Shadow and CalicoBob had become friends/playmates after their kittens were adopted.

Anyhow, I had to come pick Shadow up on Sunday afternoon, and when I walked into the cat adoption room and went to her cage, she was huddled and hunched as small as she could get behind the litterbox...until I called her name, then she gave a little meow/cry and came shooting to the front and put her paw through the bars, reaching for me.
The volunteer told me that was the most active she had seen her all weekend. When I told Hubby about it, we decided to keep her and not put her through another stressful adoption weekend. She is now LuckyDuck's play-buddy and she likes to leap up and pounce on his shoulders from behind and roll him over, then race down the hallway with him hot on her tail.

Two hours.  Great job, CnC86 and Sparta!


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Sparta Update - bad news*

I have bad news...

The Rescue group woman wrote me today and said that the girl who took him yesterday brought him back today and said that he wouldnt get along with her cat at home. Obviously that girl has no idea how you introduce cats she must have just thrown them together. She had him for 24 hours, if that! The rescue group woman said that the girl kept mentioning money and how her husband couldnt know what the adoption fee was and a bunch of stuff like that. So she believes the real reason is that she didnt have the money or that her husband didnt want the cat or didnt want to pay or something. 

I dont know, but now I feel bad. Sparta must be so confused. In the past two weeks hes been at my house, the vet, the fosters house, petsmart, that womans house and now back to petsmart til tomorrow then he will be back at the foster house!! Ahhhh! 

Anyways, sorry this is so long. Here is a link to his website at the Rescue Group. They allowed me to make an "about Sparta" and uploaded some pics I took. 



http://candyscats.rescuegroups.org/anim ... lID=453906


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear that.  I hope he soon gets a forever home. Poor baby.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Hang in there. There is the right home for Sparta. 

Keep reminding yourself Sparta is in the best place possible. He has you who cares for him deeply and the rescue willing to take him on to find a great forever home. 

Atleast the woman brought him back. It probably wouldnt of been a committed home anyway. I have to keep reminding myself of that when people bring a cat back with lame excuses. I just have to be grateful they arent dumped by the road. I have to control myself not to go into a slow burn!!! :twisted: 

Sparta is so well adjusted. Im sure there will be a forever home soon.

PS
I have my foster cats chipped. so if anyone does abandon them and they are found we will be notified. I put my rescue group on the 24 hour pet watch form.


----------

